# HELP ! Réseau Macbook SFR Box



## iRoc (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Voila déjà un bon moment que je cherche sur le net sans vraiment trouver une solution a mon problème que voici : 

J'ai un MBP2011 et une box SFR évolution et un disque dur externe branché sur le décodeur TV.

L'idée est de pouvoir avoir un accès en Lecture ET *ECRITURE* depuis le Finder comme ça le DDexterne reste branché et je peux faire mes transferts depuis le mac vers le DDext et inversement.

Partage de fichiers ça donne rien, lorsque je tente de faire une écriture de données ça me demande un mot de passe et rien ne marche, j'ai bien ma connexion STB01 via le menu Pomme-K mais je n'ai que de la lecture ! 

Ah oui précision aussi, mon DDext est en NFS+...

Alors est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu le cas ?


----------



## iRoc (11 Décembre 2011)

bah alors personne n'a d'idées ?


----------



## iRoc (12 Décembre 2011)

hé ben on dirait que je suis le seul à avoir une box sfr ici ! bref merci de vos réponses j'ai du aller voir ailleurs...

si jamais pour ceux que ça intéresse de savoir la réponse est que ce n'est tout simplement PAS POSSIBLE car le media center repose sur la technologie samba et que Lion a tout simplement enlevé ce protocole... enfin lion et meme avant depuis le la 10.2 en fait ! 

Donc pour ceux qui veulent se faire un media center et tout je vous conseille de NE PAS souscrire chez SFR !!!


----------



## pookieyookiedookie (23 Décembre 2011)

Si ça peut t'éclairer, moi j'ai accès en wifi au disque interne de la neufbox evolution, depuis un macbook sous 10.6 - en lecture et en écriture, aucun problème. Pareil pour un G5 sous 10.5. Je saurais pas te dire ce qui ne fonctionne pas dans ta situation, mais en tous cas c'est possible pour moi. 
Par contre, je n'arrive pas à voir mon macbook (dont le partage de fichiers AFP et SMB est pourtant activé, avec des dossiers partagés) depuis le mediacenter de la neufbox. Elle ne voit aucun des macs du réseau domestique...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h03 ----------

Autant pour moi, la box voit tous les dossiers des macs partagés en smb sur le réseau, le problème précédent vient d'un truc tout bête: les noms des machines étaient trop longs. Je les ai toutes renommées, et ça marche. 

Par contre, il est clair que la box sfr est très insatisfaisante par ailleurs: elle est lente (impossible de zapper rapidement), l'affichage rame, elle lit un format de fichier sur deux, les fichiers de sous-titres c'est pire, même certains formats audio ne passent pas. Et elle plante régulièrement. Parfois elle n'arrive pas à lire ses propres enregistrements.


----------

